# Mobbing unter Fischen



## dizzzi (9. Juni 2017)

Hi Folks,

Ich habe mal  eine kleine Frage. Seit dem ich den Teich habe wird immer ein Fisch von den anderen ausgeschlossen. Der schwingt immer nur für sich alleine,versteckt sich meistens. 

 Ist euch so ein Verhalten auch schon mal aufgefallen? 

Lg
Udo


----------



## tosa (9. Juni 2017)

hi udo,
dann ist er aus irgendeinem Grund ängstlich. das hat was mit seinem Wesen zu tun.


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2017)

Udo, ich glaube nicht, daß er von den Anderen gemobbt wird. Wie Torsten schon schreibt, ist er vielleicht ein wenig
ängstlicher und will nicht ins " Rudel " . Oder er ist halt eben ein Einzelgänger, und will seine Ruhe


----------



## center (12. Juni 2017)

hab ich auch. 
2 Kinder vom Besatz, waren aber letzten Sommer in einem anderen Teich. Die sind nie im Schwarm.
Ein Fisch hat den unsere Katze angebracht. Der ist relativ selten im Schwarm dabei.
Aber ein gekaufter Neuzug schwimmt wiederum seit Anfang an im Schwarm.
Alle 4 Fische haben das gleiche Alter.

Der eine mags wohl so, der andere so


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2017)

Ein Koi von mir war auch immer allein unterwegs, er war der Jüngste von allen und wurde letztens von einer Ente gemopst... was ein Sch***
Solange Dein Fisch einen gesunden Eindruck macht, ist alles gut, dann ist er eben ein Einzelgänger


----------



## RobDust (12. Juni 2017)

Ein Junger __ Shubunkin ist bei uns auch immer alleine unterwegs. Während der Sonnenbarsch sogar mit den Goldis in einer Gruppe umherzieht. Wächst und gedeiht aber  also alles gut angescheinend.


----------



## dizzzi (12. Juni 2017)

Ist kein Mobbing gewesen. Gestern hat er sich auf den Grund gelegt und auch nicht mehr gefressen.
Heute war er tot im Skimmer.
Jetzt kümmern sich gerade die Krebse drum...
Schade vor 3 Wochen gekauft.


----------



## laolamia (12. Juni 2017)

mobbing ist auch so ein modewort


----------



## Lion (12. Juni 2017)

-ein Fisch der Mobbing betreibt schwimmt nicht alleine sondern jagt und beisst die anderen Fische.



dizzzi schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Ich habe mal  eine kleine Frage. Seit dem ich den Teich habe wird immer ein Fisch von den anderen ausgeschlossen. Der schwingt immer nur für sich alleine,versteckt sich meistens.
> 
> ...



- ein Fisch der sich auffälig von den anderen ausschließt, sich versteckt und nicht mehr zum Futter kommt,
ist meistens krank. 

VG. Leon


----------



## center (15. Juni 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> -ein Fisch der Mobbing betreibt schwimmt nicht alleine sondern jagt und beisst die anderen Fische.



Das hatte ich letztes Jahr. 2 neue gekauft.
Die wurden aber durch die Alten stundenlang über 2 Tage durch den Teich gejagt. Beide gestorben.
Ob die dabei gebissen wurden, keine Ahnung, waren Goldfische und ähnliches.
Kann aber vielleicht auch was mit der Laichzeit zu tun gehabt haben.

Dieses Jahr wurden die Neuzugänge nicht gejagt. Dann hätte ich sie auch ein paar Tage in einem Setzkescher in den Teich zum beschnuppern gehangen.


----------

